

I've had enough of being a mindless drone. - jpalacio486

I've submitted my application for Winter 08 funding. <p>I am a 21 year old full time college student/full time employee for a Disney contractor doing tape backups for 12 hours a night. After I get off work at 7am I go directly to school. Not fun at all.<p>My partner and I hope that by submitting this application we've entered a rewarding new chapter in our lives.
======
cubicle67
Good on you.

Don't let your future be determined by the success/failure of your
application. Make a decision now to do what needs to be done regardless of
your application's outcome. You need to have the mindset "I'm doing this
anyway, and if I get funding it's a bonus"

Kudos for doing something to escape. Work takes on a different outlook now,
hey?

~~~
jpalacio486
Not only the funding but the contacts and guidance that YC provides is
priceless. If YC accepts us, it will be a very life altering situation.

------
dan97632
So when do you sleep? Don't tell me you don't sleep, we all know that's
impossible for more than a week or so.

------
Ultrapreneur
Like you my partner and I will be submitting our application for the winter 08
funding. We're from Canada, so if selected are looking forward to getting out
of the snow and hacking.

------
jpalacio486
Thanks for the comments guys. And to answer dan97632's question, I get home
about 11AM and go to bed from about 11:30 to 5:00 then I get up and do it all
over again.

------
Tichy
Don't forget to go for your idea anyway in case you are not accepted (or
another, improved idea, whatever).

------
abunz
Awesome dude! Good luck, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to apply as well!

------
raju
Good luck to you!

------
jonathan
Just go get it!

------
catalinist
best of luck ... don't give up.

